# First R-bike



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

2013 Onix TPX on the way to my house. This will be my first road bike since my '75 Montgomery Ward Austrian something or another. Hope I chose wisely.


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

You chose wisely. I assume maybe you purchased from a LBS and were fitted???? If not did you go to get fitted so you would know what to roughly purchase from online? 

The TPX is nice. Now the Onix is a women's specific model correct?


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

mtsheron said:


> The TPX is nice. Now the Onix is a women's specific model correct?


No - but thanks for making me run back to the website one more time - to make sure.

The Onix Dama - is the Women's version - as far as I can tell.

The LBS was all out of Orbeas. They are a first year dealer of the brand - and drastically underestimated the local appeal of the brand - so they did not order a whole bunch and consequently were out of inventory fast.

I did get rough fit - enough to be confident that the 57 was the size for me.


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

Sundog said:


> No - but thanks for making me run back to the website one more time - to make sure.
> 
> The Onix Dama - is the Women's version - as far as I can tell.


 Sorry about that. You are correct. I forgot they list the female bikes as "Dama". I have a friend and she rides an Onix so that is why I ask. Should be a great bike...............what drivetrain does it have?


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

Frame _ORBEA ONIX_ Fork _ORBEA AC_ 

Crankset _SRAM S150 34x50_ 

Headset _INTEGRATED 1" 1/8_ 

Handlebar _ORBEA ROAD_ 

Stem _ORBEA ALU_ 

Shifters _SRAM APEX_ 

Brakes _ORBEA PRO_ 

Rear derailleur _SRAM APEX_ 

Front derailleur _SRAM APEX_ 

Chain _KMC X10_ 

Cassette _SRAM PG-1050 11-32 10S_ 

Wheels _ORBEA 28_ 

Tyres _VITTORIA ZAFIRO 700x23_ 

Pedals _NO_ 

Seatpost _ORBEA CARBON_ 

Saddle _SELLE ITALIA X1 FLOW_


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

Seems std. componetry that Orbea uses. My Orca was pretty much Rival minus the fact they put a 50-34 Apex crank with 175 arms. The Orca has a BB30 system............verdict still out how I will like this BB system in the long run. I think it is hit or miss from all the reviews I have seen. 

If you climb alot like me that 32 gear will be a treat! I came from a 12-25 and did okay but since having the 32 on this new bike it is nice.

Enjoy the new ride!


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks. Does not seem to be much activity in the part of the forum. It would be nice to hear more Orbea experience stories - good, bad or ugly.


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

No there is not. I hardly come here too much. Recently I have for some reason though. I am on my 2nd Orbea and love the brand. So for now I am happy with them. I have had Trek; Litespeed; PedalForce; Jamis; and others but to date I think this is the best.


----------

